# is my pup full czech?



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Line-breeding for the progency of Ruger Van Den Heuvel and Zanet Jipo-Me

based on the pedigree what can you guys tell me about my dog? what lines is he from and is he a good ipo candidate? right now he's 14 weeks and his prey drive doesnt seem too high. he'll chase a ball to his liking but isnt too crazy about it. he likes to tug but will quit after 5 minutes. i just want to know what lines he's from and if anyone has had any experience owning a dog from these lines? thanks!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I see some WGWL in there too. 

I'm not very familiar with the Czech dogs, so I can't really give any information on the rest of it. But I do see a few names in there that have been talked about on here often. Cita is one of them. Hopefully someone with Czech and better pedigree knowledge can chime in.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No - not all czech....Belgian and West German...the line breeding is on a WG kennel....Pike was West German, Tom was Belgian...Vito a WG/Belgian cross....some old East German....just what I'd call a European pedigree

Lots of us here have dogs with common ancestors...I had a Pike daughter for example, and my Alice went to the G litter Schloss Veitenstein....there are people with dogs who have Norbo ben ju, and lots of us have dogs with Tom Leefdalhof/Orry haus Anvterpa in their pedigrees...

But all of them are combined differently...

And he is a BABY!!!! Only 14 weeks - let him grow up a bit! There should be decent enough drives to train with this pedigree.....

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My female has the exact female line as your pup.... also mixed with WG and a bit of DDR on the top. She is excelling in sport work and has been evaluated for work and would do well there as well I am told.

Listen to Lee - 

I love Masa and am hoping to bring home a pup from her next litter, great female. 

Where are you from? Love watching this progeny grow up!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm from oklahoma. Here's a pic of my pup and his huge ears!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Cher is the sister to my male's sire chachar. I agree with others, let him be a puppy and develop. My male has a good amount if prey drive, and will play ball all day, but it really came on after six months. 

Good looking puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very cute! Looks like my Zeffie at that age! 

If you have facebook, feel free to add me. I love keeping in contact with my pups relatives!


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you ask for a sport Puppy? Are the parents titled? When looking to do sport always ask the breeder to help pick for you and best to pick from titled parents. At 14 weeks with a sport prospect I would be taking the pup to the club for drive building etc and to get the pup used to the idea of work. We start pups at 12 weeks. Pedigree is mixed but Czech dogs are a mix.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What does his breeder say? Not all lines are ball crazy fools as puppies and not all want to play games with you or the helper. You may have to wait for maturity and then find a helper that knows how to work dogs using their aggression and not just boring them to death with play/prey games. I knew I would probably have to wait for my D litter to show much. At 14 weeks they were not playing with a rag nor had much interest in a ball. Donovan went from next to no interest in a ball to being crazy at 8 months. Deja took longer for a ball and NEVER EVER had any interest in PLAYING tug or rag games. For her protection is about the fight with the man (the sleeve is only because that is what she is allowed to bite). Same thing with the males in my E litter (though they showed drive for toys fairly early). 

You could back tie your pup and work on building drive for the toy/ball which may spike his interest sooner. Remember to stop before he gets bored or loses interest.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lisa so very very true . I am going to use your quote on the thread about the 5 month old German import , who is not working out for schutzhund.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Lisa, so true. My boy Czech/DDR had no interest in playing fetch, not ball crazy, not interested in engAging with others. But now at just over 10 mo, he is dropping toys in my lap, fetching, tugging and actually played with and asked to reengage with another person. 

I was very worried fir a while. But had multiple people tell me to just relax and it should come. And it has. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

well since people brought this thread back up i'd like to update and say that you guys were right. around 6 months his ball drive absolutely exploded. it was like someone replaced my dog with a different one. now if i bring out a tug or ball on a string, his body oozes with excitement and focus. even my breeder said to wait for him to mature but when your pup doesnt really care about the ball its hard not to be a little bit worried!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would have told you to wait until 6-9 months, know these lines very well, and have two pups in my group whose drives exploded in between 6 and 9 months. Hard to have Bady that close and not have prey drive come through!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

boomer we need updated pictures!! He's a cutie


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cliff - that was my thinking as well!

I really like this breeding and it's obviously got some of my all time favorite dogs in this pedigree. Would love to continue to hear about the progression of this pup.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

here he is at 7 months playing in his first ever snow. this is my first working line dog and i had the misconception that they are go go go 24/7 and would be too much for me to handle. that isnt the case at all. he has a great off switch and has free run of the house. he is a serious dog and is very aloof. he doesnt like to be touched by strangers. he'll only allow them to pet him for 1-2 seconds and then he'll dodge their hands. i can play with him in my front yard and in busy parks because i never have to worry about him running up to a stranger. he is fearless and isnt reactive to anything. we can walk by a fence with another dog going mad and he'll look over but wont pull. he is territorial and will give his deep bark to anyone at the door but will be quiet when told. he has great hunt drive and will stalk everything! he caught his first rabbit around 4 months old. he is super gentle with his pack and everyone can give him kisses and lay on his bed with him. he is intense when he is in drive but mellow and loves belly rubs inside. 

with his pedigree and personality, i thought long and hard about doing personal protection with him (when he is mature enough) but ultimately decided against it because of the increase in liability. i'll be joining my local schutzhund club next summer and ultimately just want to get his ipo1.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's very handsome


----------

